# PSU for my PC[HD6850+Phenom2 x4]



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all!
My current PSU is CM Extreme 500W and when I got it I didn't knew about what cr@p it is but after reading about it on many places, I now know its reality...

So, I want to replace it with a better one(obviously )..

My budget is 2k-3k. And if I cant get anything in this budget, suggest the cheapest one....
My config is Sapphire HD 6850, AMD Phenom IIx4, MSI 880GM-E35.

And what can I possibly do with my current PSU? I have an old P4 without any GFX Card & a troubling PSU... Can I use it for that PC?


----------



## d3p (Sep 5, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500w can handle all your needs, but if you can get Corsair VX450 then well & good.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2011)

At a budget of 3K, look for the following models:-

Tagan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3K (Check the itwares)
Corsair CX500 V2 80+ @ 3k

Both are capable enough to run your current system as well as let you add other components in future.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2011)

What kind of "other components"? 

n I saw someone selling around 1-1.5 years old FSP Saga II 500w for around 1k-1.5k. Should I search where I read that or a new would be better??


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 5, 2011)

CX 500 shud do fine !


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2011)

Nipun said:


> What kind of "other components"?
> 
> n I saw someone selling around 1-1.5 years old FSP Saga II 500w for around 1k-1.5k. Should I search where I read that or a new would be better??



Like you add a good CPU cooler, some Fan controllers or couple of HDDs etc. Also other possibility is upgrading the Gfx card to a higher version in future.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Like you add a good CPU cooler, some gan controllers or couple of HDDs etc. Also other possibility is upgrading the Gfx card to a higher version in future.


Ok... but what about the second question..??
And what is gan controller?


----------



## d3p (Sep 5, 2011)

^ its Fan Controller. I think its a typo error.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2011)

Edited my post, Thanks D35Kor. Nipun whether you'll buy an old one or a new one, its entirely your decesion, I can't comment about it. Before purchasing just look for how much warranty is left. AFAIK FSP carries 2 Yrs of Warranty.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Edited my post, Thanks D35Kor. Nipun whether you'll buy an old one or a new one, its entirely your decesion, I can't comment about it. Before purchasing just look for how much warranty is left. AFAIK FSP carries 2 Yrs of Warranty.


Ok... I thought that its quality may decrease after use... thanks for clearing(indirectly) .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

i will suggest FSP Saga II 500w(2 year warranty) or Tagan Stonerock 500w(1 year warranty)


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2011)

Tagan Stonerock series carry more than 1 Yrs of warranty. In theitwares it is written 2 Yrs as far as I can remember.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

cilus theitwares told me they come with 1 year warranty when i purchased my gs600 3-4 months back. still dont know about present.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2011)

one new entry
CM GX 450W 80+ Bronze @ 3k

PS:This is not the old GX series
the components are changed and they also included the bronze rating cap
dunno about the OEM

warranty is 3+2 years as always


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for info piyush


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

+1 for Corsair CX500.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks for info piyush


from baba to piyush
looks like you are studying these days a lot


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> from baba to piyush
> looks like you are studying these days a lot



baba


----------



## Nipun (Sep 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> one new entry
> CM GX 450W 80+ Bronze @ 3k
> 
> PS:This is not the old GX series
> ...


Cm=Cooler Master?

Anyways, I will get what's available....

Thanks for help.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 5, 2011)

Corsair CX500 V2 ...........


----------



## Nipun (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help..

I am going to buy the PSU tomorrow, so which PSU should be my first preference?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2011)

Within 2.5K-> FSP SAGA II 500W; Within 3K-> Corsair CX500 V2


----------



## Nipun (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks. I decided to go now instead of tomorrow.. 

None was available(this happens always), but the shopkeeper said he can get what I want from somewhere else.. 

Gave him list of following:
FSP Saga II 500w
Corsair CX 500W v2
Tagan Stonerock 500w

And if none from the above is available, Cooler Master GX 450W is only option.

Had to tackle his many *dumb statements*(like "Are you sure your board can handle this?") to get this, but luckily he didn't try to convince me for Intex 500w...


----------



## soyab0007 (Sep 17, 2011)

corsair cx 430 v2 is also a better option at 2.2k


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

soyab0007 said:


> corsair cx 430 v2 is also a better option at 2.2k


Thanks, but I have already purchased CM GX 450W...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

Nipun said:


> And if none from the above is available, Cooler Master GX 450W is only option.



Well, no offense, but you could always use any online shopping sites to buy any of the PSUs specified above. 
Anyways, congrats!!


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

^^I know, but I dont have a credit card...  And my dad doesn't like online shopping for some unknown reason!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2011)

^you have options of NEFT/Bank Deposit too


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2011)

^I dont know whats NEFT and I dont have bank account too.. 

And as I said earlier, my dad doesn't like online shopping so I will have to wait until I get my own bank account..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 17, 2011)

oh no problem


----------



## vwad (Sep 17, 2011)

Nipun said:


> ^I dont know whats NEFT and I dont have bank account too..
> 
> And as I said earlier, my dad doesn't like online shopping so I will have to wait until I get my own bank account..



Same goes with my Dad too :doh: He is right though due to Pune's octroi :doh:

NEFT is the facility whereby one can transfer money from one bank account to other bank account nationwide among the group banks having NEFT facility. (Not the best definition I agree but you must have got the general idea. )

Buying locally is always good, saves you a buck or too plus since your Dad is not comfortable with it, it might so happen that your AV is materialised in your house.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2011)

My friend is in the same boat. He is planning to buy Intel i5 2400 with HD 6850 1GB. Could you guys suggest a PSU within 4k?

Also can someone quickly update me on what happened to Corsair's VX series?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 18, 2011)

^^Corsair GS600@3.8k will be the best bet under 4k.It can handle gpu upto GTX560Ti/HD6950 handsomely.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 18, 2011)

Corsair CX 600V2 for 3.8 k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 18, 2011)

@krow
+1 to GS600 as suggested by tenida.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will forward the suggestion. 

And my other query. Has the VX series been discontinued (sorry, been out of touch with the market)?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Krow said:


> And my other query. Has the VX series been discontinued (sorry, been out of touch with the market)?



May be in near future it will, but in local market VX series is still available.


----------

